# durock vs densshield



## richard1202 (Aug 4, 2010)

What is the price difference in durock and densshield


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Insignificant. I just paid $8.95 for durock at HD. If you can find it, I wouldn't think the 1/2" Densshield would cost more than 10-12 dollars. I would have preferred to use 1/2 inch Densshiled but could not find it anywhere locally. Everyhwere I called told me they stopped carrying it due to a drop in customar demand. Lowes only had 1/4" sheets.


----------



## rovers1973 (Feb 2, 2009)

I just used Denshield for my basement bathroom tub and man it was nice to work with....home depot up here carries it in 1/2"


----------

